# HLCD guys, check this out



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont use HLCD but I came across these at a ridiculous price and figured you guys would appreciate them 

1" Throat HLCD Waveguide Horn Driver & EQ Network 20Khz | eBay

If they suck, sorry, out of the hlcd loop I just remember these crossfires were around way back.


----------

